# Tool Talk > Machines >  Hose coiling machine - GIF

## Altair

Hose coiling machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Attaching a connection fitting to a hose - GIF
Installing central vacuum hoses - GIF
Water hose floor anchor using wood and wire - GIF
Fire hose coupling binding machine - GIF
Handbags and belts made from fire hoses - GIF

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 7, 2022),

old_toolmaker (Feb 16, 2022)

----------


## Karl_H

Then off to an oven so it will keep the shape?

----------

